# air fuel ratio



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

I just got a air fuel gauge and it says to hook it up to your oxgen se
nser but there ar three wires which one is the wire i hook to
what color is the right wire thanx


----------



## Ser power (Jun 18, 2004)

What is the right wire?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

send it back, the gauge is worthless. it'll bounce around and is totally inaccurate.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well for some helpfull information its usually the purple one....if you have a purple one...but most gauges come a red=power a black=ground and w/e will be your o2 sensor....even if the gauge is pointless now you know


----------

